# Kowa 88 mm spotter



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

Kowa TSN-881 with 20-60# eyepiece. This scope is awesome, brings in a ton of light. Asking $1800. You are pretty much getting the eyepiece free and a discount on the scope body. This scope is noticeably better than the vortex razor. Willing to take partial trades for other optics or newer bows or archery/hunting equipment. Thanks for looking! 435 225 6229


----------



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

http://www.kowa.eu/sporting_optics/en/TSN-881.php
http://myhuntingshop.com/kowa-spotting-scope-tsn-881-angled.html
http://myhuntingshop.com/optics/accessories/kowa-eye-piece-20-60x-1.html


----------



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

$1650 obo


----------



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

$1600


----------



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

$1450


----------



## IHuntNUtah (Dec 25, 2013)

sold


----------

